# political compass



## PPCLI Guy (17 Jul 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> You and me both. Robin Westin sounds like my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my <a href=http://www.politicalcompass.org/>Political Compass</a> results(-2.10, -1.50 I believe) place me ideologically far to the left of the Liberal Party of Canada, and close to the NDP, and yet, here I am. Now I'm all confused and   need to go sit down and engage in some self reflection.....



And here I am at:

 Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -3.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.69 

And I thought I was more liberal than that.....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -1.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.10


----------



## McG (17 Jul 2005)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -2.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.10


----------



## Younghusband (17 Jul 2005)

OMG a bunch of pinkos! Just joking... here is mine:

Economic Left/Right: 5.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.03

As you can see I am a firm beleiver in the "Invisible Hand."


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Jul 2005)

Perhaps not too surprising, given my age, I am:

Economic Left/Right: 6.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.38

Almost as 'right' as Milton Friedman


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jul 2005)

Ahh, that was fun - I'm a fence-sitter....

Economic Left/Right: 0.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.92


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -1.75

Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.26

Isn't that _special_.  

I thought I was more fiscally right, and more Libertarian!  Instead, I'm fairly close to the centre (slightly left leaning) - guess I'm just a typical Canadian, Eh?


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 6.13

Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.10

Me and Milton Freedman will be at Starbucks having a coffee and discussing matters of mutual interest


----------



## paracowboy (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -1.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.28

huh! Who knew? I gotta dig out some Ayn Rand and John Adams, quick!


----------



## rcr (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -4.38

Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.51 

Interesting.  I guess I shouldn't have thrown in so many 'strongly's' for variety.


----------



## vangemeren (17 Jul 2005)

Hmmm, looks like I'm the odd one out here. I thought I was more moderate than that:

Economic Left/Right: -6.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.38

Since it is an internet test, I'll only reflect momentarily of the results. I don't really see myself as akin to Gandhi.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -4.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.46 

Now I've just confused myself :


----------



## spenco (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 2.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 4.21 


Well according to this, I'm right alongside Jacques Chirac, maybe a little above him.


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 Jul 2005)

I prefer Pournelle's Axes (http://www.baen.com/chapters/axes.htm).  There's no test, but you can imagine where you might stand.

The advantage of Pournelle's Axes is that they are based on essential philosophical postures rather than merely two particular qualities (such as the "economic" and "social").


----------



## muskrat89 (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 2.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.26


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Jul 2005)

Everybody listen up!

Economic Left/Right +3.75

Liberal/Authoritarian +1.54


----------



## KevinB (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 2.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.10


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 0.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.85 

....OMG, I'm Paul Martin :-[.......*sets fire to self*...............


----------



## Gouki (17 Jul 2005)

Forgot the exact readings but I scored almost exactly the same spot as Ghandi, which makes me wonder considering there are a lot of peoples asses I want to kick. Think the test could have used some more in depth questions..


----------



## Lance Wiebe (17 Jul 2005)

Over somewhere near Thatcher, which is a good thing, in my opinion...

Economic Left/Right: 3.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 5.08


----------



## Jascar (17 Jul 2005)

Economic left/right: 0.00
Social left/right: -0.77

Almost got my dot exactly in the middle.


----------



## Kunu (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 6.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.49 

Hehe, no complaints.


----------



## Reccesoldier (17 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.74

Any more room at that table a_majoor?

An awful lot of "Do you enjoy beating your wife ?" type questions.


----------



## a_majoor (18 Jul 2005)

Another Kenya AA for our friend here, waiter... ;D

There are lots of political tests and systems out there (See the "Politics with More dimensions" thread), and it would be very interesting to take all of the various tests and average out the results. If this test shows you are in the same bracket as Mr Dithers, but others put you beside Margeret Thatcher, perhaps there is a flaw in the test. If you are with Paul Martin in EVERY test, then the flaw is in you


----------



## Nemo888 (18 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -7.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.33

A libertarian who believes in sharing and human goodness. I scored like Nelson Mandela and the Dalai Lama. Idealism is nice, but hey I didn't join the Army to plant flowers and tell people to play nice.   :threat:


----------



## Eowyn (18 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -2.5
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.33


----------



## mdh (18 Jul 2005)

> a_majoor
> 
> Economic Left/Right: 6.13
> 
> ...





> Recceesolider
> 
> Economic Left/Right: 3.38
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.74
> ...



Economic left/right: 10.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.33

You guys can have coffee with Friedman, looks like I'm gonna be moving in with him,

cheers, mdh  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (18 Jul 2005)

Well, it _is_ allowed now.......


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jul 2005)

economic L/R= -4.88
libertarian/authoritarian= -1.79
Apparetly Gandhi and I are old college roommates....who knew? ???

Kat


----------



## devil39 (19 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 0.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.15 

Holy shit am I boring... must be a result of my continual conflict wrt my music not matching my politics!

Not too many people would place me in the centre.... perhaps I am complex?.....  

I comfortably place myself on the right of the political spectrum.  

Is this test rigged?


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Jul 2005)

Well, the test doesn't really take into account regional differences in the definition of "left" and "right". A definite left wing person in the US would be considered at most a moderately right wing guy in Continental Europe. There are also regional issues which might color a person to be "left" or "right" in their particular country. e.g. There are no questions WRT firearms possession, something that is a big deal in the US and Canada(kinda) but not really in the rest of the world. I think it's probably a good test of one's leanings of some theoretical political absolutes that can't really be debated, that is, "true" issues that have no right answer or specific regional solution.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 0.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.54   ???

Dang I think this thing is rigged, I definetly think I am right of centre at least more right the than Paul Martin.


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Jul 2005)

> Dang I think this thing is rigged, I definetly think I am right of centre at least more right the than Paul Martin.



Or that you and Paul Martin have different viewpoints on an issue that was not covered in the test, or that you're extrapolating Paul Martin to mean the entire Liberal Party of Canada, or both.

I'll throw myself out as an example. I know that I am a moderately left wing liberal, but I also know that most of the Canadian populace are right out to lunch when it comes to foreign policy, and hold views on national defence (we have an army?) that would be considered unreasonable and absurd in 99% of other countries. Would the question "Do you think your nation should have an army?" make any sense anywhere else except Canada? Based on responses to a question like that, people would have to conclude that the majority of Canadians subscribe to some kind of extreme Anarchist/Libertarian world view. They are not liberal or conservative, they're just IDIOTS. You can't account for stupidity on any kind of political spectrum. That being said, I don't see any ideological reason that the Liberal Party of Canada cannot have a robust plan and outlook on national defence and the future of the CF, but if the voters don't demand it then who can you blame?

The test tries to avoid this kind of regional bias by not including those questions and only having very abstract, theoretical ones. A good idea, but you can obviously see some of the shortfalls of this methodology.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jul 2005)

Easy there, I should have maybe used a smilie or something to indicate that I am not really reading to much into this test


----------



## Younghusband (19 Jul 2005)

What I dislike is that some of the questions seemed to be scored diametrically, meaning if you chose NO to A, then you must be YES to B, whereas I felt my view was not captured in the range of answers. It was relatively accurate I think on my part, but by the look of some people's reaction it probably isn't nuanced enough.


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Jul 2005)

> Easy there, I should have maybe used a smilie or something to indicate that I am really reading to much into this test



???

I was just putting some of the day's thoughts on screen. Sorry if I came off souding offensive, I wasn't arguing with you.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Jul 2005)

no problems, I should have proof read my line though before you quoted it, oops.


----------



## Brad Sallows (20 Jul 2005)

>Well, the test doesn't really take into account regional differences in the definition of "left" and "right".

Small wonder, since it's attempting to plot a point in a plane, not on a line.


----------



## RCA (20 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -3.50

Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.10

Right up there with Nelson Mandala - who would have thunk it.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (21 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 1.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.95 

Does this mean I can keep reading the National Post?


----------



## cgyflames01 (26 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -0.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.10 

Arn't I a bore, I guess thats why I always vote for the candidate, and not the party he represents.


----------



## cgyflames01 (26 Jul 2005)

uhhhh make that he or she! my bad


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (26 Jul 2005)

I think Uncle Milty is gonna need a bigger table: +9.25/-2.21


----------



## beltfeedPaul (28 Jul 2005)

About where I thought I would be, a pragmatic libertarian,  -.50/-4.62.


----------



## Pearson (28 Jul 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.72 

Ghandi?? Mandela??.. (Two very admirable men in thier own right)
hmmmmm 7 years infantry, and I'm grouped with them??
Go figure...

(just wondering where they took the test)


----------



## Rfn (4 Aug 2005)

Interesting....

Economic Left/Right: 6.5
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.69

But how the heck does my belief or lack of belief in astrology affect my political orientation? Why would they ask that?   ???


----------



## Britney Spears (4 Aug 2005)

I think that would be a test of romanticism vs rationalism. To put it simply, Fascism is extreme romanticism( belief in racial superiority, harkening back to some mythical glorious past) whil comunism is extreme rationalism.


----------



## squealiox (5 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> whil comunism is extreme rationalism.


or at least claims to be...


----------



## RangerRay (8 Aug 2005)

Economic Left/Right: 5.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.97 

Libertarian-conservative here...
 ;D


----------



## Zartan (8 Aug 2005)

Economic left/right: -5.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.82

Gee, further left the the NDP, ugh.  :crybaby: At least I'm in the company of Gandhi 

A different test I took in grade ten gave me a result of 49/100, thereby qualifying me as a centrist. Despite the former result, I still consider myself that. 


			
				Rfn said:
			
		

> Interesting....
> 
> Economic Left/Right: 6.5
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.69
> ...


Probably considered an afront to religion, and therefore the conservative paradigm - though Reagan so easily comes to mind. For the record, I agreed with the Astrology question, and look where I am.


----------



## Zipper (9 Aug 2005)

Economic Left/Right: -5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.74

While not surprising considering what many of you guys have managed. I did think I was slightly more moderate. Oh well. 

I will say that I was surprised by a few of you.


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Aug 2005)

Economic Left/Right               0.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian  0.56

Fitting snuggly on the fence ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (9 Aug 2005)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Fitting snuggly on the fence ;D



Doesn't that hurt?!?   :crybaby:   ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Aug 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Doesn't that hurt?!?    :crybaby:    ;D



Mind over matter.  I don't mind so it don't matter.  

Its a gift and a curse seeing both sides.

Any road, good to hear from you again Mr. Galt.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (10 Aug 2005)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Mind over matter.  I don't mind so it don't matter.
> 
> Its a gift and a curse seeing both sides.
> 
> Any road, good to hear from you again Mr. Galt.



Cheers!


----------

